# Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?



## Headhunter (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo Alle zusammen, bin neu Hier und habe eine Frage.
Meinen jetzigen Koiteich habe ich aus zwei Gfk-Schalen mir Glasfasermatten zu einem Teich verbunden. Leider war die kleinere der beiden Schalen schon etwas älter, und ist jetzt rissig geworden sodaß mein Teich Wasser verliert. Also muss ein neuer Teich her. Ich habe mich allerdings für Folie entschieden. Nun zu meiner Frage. Ich möchte den Teich bis an meine Terasse bauen. Da das Grundstück aber bis zu 30 cm nach hinten abfällt, muss ich eine erhöhte Umrandung bauen. In Baumärkten gibt es diese Pflanzringe aus Porenbeton, und die wollte ich benutzen, da sie relativ günstig sind. So wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe würde aber jeweils der innere dieser Steine aus dem Verbund zu zwei Dritteln im Wasser stehen, um die Folie ab zu decken. Für die Randbepflanzung wäre das natürlich ideal. Ich habe nur die Befürchtung das die Steine bei Frost platzen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit soetwas? Sind die Pflanzringe frostsicher?
Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mich mit Eurem geballten wissen bombardieren würdet!!!


----------



## Ulumulu (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?*

Hallo Headhunter !?:? 

Mein Name ist übrigens Daniel und wie ist deiner?: 
Es ist einfach Höflicher sich mit Vornamen vorzustellen. 
Aber Trotzdem Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Hm Also was du vor hast hört sich sehr interessant an aber, willst du wirklich den ganzen Hang mit diesen langweiligen Pflanzsteinen hochmauern und dann noch in den Teich hinein?
Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber ich finde sowas nicht schön.
Das wirkt so nach Betonlandschaft die ins Wasser ragt.

Ich habe natürlich keine Erfahrung, wie die Steine bei Frost reagieren aber hier im Forum gibt es jemanden der seinen Teich mal mit diesen Steinen bestückt hatte.
Der alte Teich von Heiko.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/9
Daraus schließe ich, dass die Steine Frost aushalten. 

Warum machst du nicht einfach mit dem Aushub vom Teich einen Wall an den Stellen wo das Gelände abfällt?
Wie eine Art Deich.
Was auch super wäre, wenn du vielleicht ein paar Bilder von der Baustelle reinstellen könntest dann kann man sich die Lage besser vorstellen.
Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?*

... die Pflanzringe sind frostsicher, wenn man sich überlegt, wofür die "eigentlich" verwendet werden, ist das wohl unabdingbare Voraussetzung, dass sie Frost vertragen können.

Aber warum musst Du bei abfallendem Grundstück die eine Seite mit einer Art Mauer erhöhen, vor allem, wenn es sich nur um 30cm handelt? Du könntest doch, wenns auch ohne Bilder schwierig zu beurteilen ist, den Aushub dazu benutzen, um eine ebene, erhöhte Fläche zu schaffen. Du hättest dann etwas vom Aushub gleich verbaut und keine, wie Daniel sie so schön nennt, "Betonlandschaft".

Mit Bildern wären Tipps und mit Nennung eines Namens die Anrede natürlich leichter .... aber auch von uns herzliches Willkommen hier.


----------



## Chrisinger (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?*

Morgen Headhunter....: (Richtiger Name ist schon besser!)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen 

Zu deinen Pflanzringen,schau mal bitte hier

Also ich finde diese als "Wall" OK.Mit ein paar schönen pflanzen sieht das spitze aus .

Aber ich denke das du Erde,die du sowieso beim aushub hast,verwenden solltest.
Ich selber Bau meienen neuen Teich auch gerade so.Mein alter wurde auch so gebaut......Aber du kannst froh sein,das es bei dir nur 30cm sind,bei mir waren es bis zu 70cm:crazy:

Bilder von meiner derzeitigen Baustelle findest du hier

Guck dir die Bilder an.....Und wenn ich dir dann noch irgendwie helfen kann,dann melde dich per Pn.


Lg Chris


----------



## Headhunter (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Headhunter !?:?
> 
> Mein Name ist übrigens Daniel und wie ist deiner?:
> Es ist einfach Höflicher sich mit Vornamen vorzustellen.
> ...


Hallo Alle zusammen. Vielen Dank für den Link zu Heikos altem Teich und für die anderen Fotos. Ich kann leider im Moment keine Fotos machen. Mein Name ist übrigens Holger. An eine Erdaufschüttung hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber mir ging es bei den Pflanzringen darum, das sie den oberen Rand der Folie komplett verdecken würden, da ja der jeweils innere Ring auf der Folie stehen Würde. Im Teich eben. Und was die Frostsicherheit bei "normalem" Einsatz der Pflanzringe angeht, stehen sie ja eigentlich immer auf dem Trockenen, sodaß Regenwasser direkt wieder abläuft.
Im Teich aber ständen Sie voll im Wasser. Und wenn dann der Frost kommt....
Ich könnte ja auch Bruchsteine nehmen um den Folienrand zu kaschieren, aber das würde meinen finanziellen Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## stth (11. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hochteich (halbhoch) aus Pflanzringen?*

Hallo Holger,

schau mal nach sogenannten Multifunktionssteinen (z.B. Firma EHL). Die sind aus dem gleichen Material wie die Pflanzringe aber nicht rund mit Einbuchtung sondern länglich mit Einbuchtung und Bogen. Damit kann man bessere Wände mit weniger tiefen Fugen bauen. Der Preisunterschied ist nur ein paar Cent. 

Gruss
Stefan


----------

